# Vise?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know if I spelled that right? But what types of vises do you us? I use a cheap little vise that doesn't even rotate but I put some money on a regal vise considering in the winter I tie a ton. I was looking for a nice pedestal that I got for it. I ordered it from Cabelas. Should be a good vise


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I use an inexpensive vise I bought on eBay - just like the BassPro Crown vise.
http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Crown-Spring-Tension-Vise/product/10220904/-1760826
Works for me!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I love my Regal. Have tied ten ton of stuff on it and never a problem. Open jaws close jaws hook stays put. No adjusting it don't get no simpler.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been using an HMH Spartan for a little over a year now. Love it! The midge jaws I picked up for this vise rock, makes tying down to high 20's to 32's much easier.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I started out on a cheap stationary vise I got in a kit about 30 years ago. Upgraded that to a cheap full rotary I used for about 10 yrs. Finally upgraded that to the one I have now a Nor-Vise. I love the thing. I don't tie anything smaller than a sz 20 and it works great.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Peak rotary vise. Money well spent.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Renzetti traveler shure the jaws are sprung but its 18yrs old! I used to hole 20 thru 2/0 hooks now its holds 16-2/0..lol... works just fine I will have to replace the jaws someday but not today!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I started with a simple Thompson model A and tied a thousand flies on it. A few years ago my buddy sold me his Regal and I couldn't be happier. My kids learn on the Thompson now. It still works fine.

Rickerd


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The Regal I got was around 200 bigguns. I just thought as much as I tie flies it would be a good investmant.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the one that fallen has---LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. I got it with a pedestal and probably will get one of those bags that you can put all your wasted materials in just to keep the area clean.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Yeah. I got it with a pedestal and probably will get one of those bags that you can put all your wasted materials in just to keep the area clean.


Keep the area clean...HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a good desk for tying? I need one where I can leave a fly half done and close a top on it. Keeps the kids out and my wife won't comment on the mess on the desk. I was thinking of a roll top desk but know that can be expensive.

Thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Keep the area clean...HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Better organized than a mess. I hate when materials are everywhere and you take 10minutes to find what your looking for. Thats why.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Get a collect all and a little renzetti tool organizer and your life will get way better. The only downside is that the collect all is a big blue curtain behind which all the tools you actually need usually hide. It's a tough habit to learn, always putting your tools back in the tool caddy thing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

And word to the wise: Don't keep your tools in the same bag as your scraps. My wife did me a "favor" the other day & threw out my scrap bag...










and the Anvil scissors, ceramic bobbin, thread, hooks and everything else I had stashed in there over time.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just spilled a bunch of Varnish last night. What a pain in the you know what. Oh well. It was just on my table and I had to throw away a thing of Marabou do to the fact Varnish was all over it. Other than that I got it cleaned up and was tying five minutes after that.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

My wife knows better to mess with JUNK on my tying desk! I can pretty much find thing when its full of stuff but not when its put away.

Stivk a sticky velcro on bottom of glue/varnish and put the other section in on your base or whatever convenient.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

To my wife's credit, I do use the _kitchen table_ as my tying desk & the vise stays there 24/7.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a Griffin Mongoose.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Better organized than a mess. I hate when materials are everywhere and you take 10minutes to find what your looking for. Thats why.


I was kidding, I meant the "keep it clean" as in keep all trash contained in a little catch. It may help some, but it won't catch it all! Ever spun deer hair? Start slicing and it explodes everywhere!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I was kidding, I meant the "keep it clean" as in keep all trash contained in a little catch. It may help some, but it won't catch it all! Ever spun deer hair? Start slicing and it explodes everywhere!!!


 Ugh. That will be fun! Good thing I tie all the simple stuff. Just kiddin. Some flies I can tie quick and others take 20minutes. Thats just the sport of it.


----------

